# CVS Problem



## firestone (9. Dez 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
also ich arbeite mit der Entwicklungsumgebung Websphere 7.0 und verwende ein CVS Repository.

Ich habe zwei Repositories als Pfade eingebunden einmal /cvsrepo und einmal /cvstest1. Beide liegen auf dem gleich CVS Server. 

Nun habe ich ein Projekt project1 welches ich aus /cvsrepo ausgecheckt habe. Dieses Projekt hat eine Verzweigung und mehrere Versionen auf die ich auch zugreifen kann. Nun möchte ich das project1 aber gerne von /cvsrepo trennen und in /cvstest1 einchecken. 
Ich habe es versucht mit Projekt trennen und dann neu zur gemeinsamen Benutzung unter /cvstest1 freigeben was leider dazu führ das die Informationen über die Verzweigung und die Versionen verloren gehen. 

Dann habe ich versucht die gemeinsame Benutzung über Eigenschaften -> CVS -> gemeine Benutzung ändern versucht zu ändern hier ist jedoch das repositora /cvstest1 nicht als kompatibel angezeigt  . 

Was mache ich falsch ?? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen Oo
Lg Fireli


----------



## Wildcard (9. Dez 2009)

Das ist so, move wird von CVS nicht unerstützt. Einer der Hauptgründe warum es Nachfolger wie SVN gibt.
Du kannst noch versuchen auf Dateisystemebene zu verschieben (auf dem CVS Server), wieviel der Branch/Tag/Revision History dann noch erhalten bleibt weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## firestone (10. Dez 2009)

Hm ok das heisst das ist gar nicht machbar mit CVS ? Das ist ja doof    . 

Dann habe ich ein weiteres Problem ich bin was CVS Server anbelangt leider noch nicht so fit. 

Ich habe Verzweigungen für ein Projekt angelegt die ich halt in der Repositorie Sicht in Websphere sehe diese möchte ich aber nun wieder löschen also die ganze Verzweigung das geht aber scheinbar nicht so einfach über Websphere Oo.

Ich habe schon versucht das ganze Projekt im Dateisystem vom Repository zu löschen und neu einzuchecken aber die Verzweigungen sind trotzdem noch vorhanden   . 

Hat jemand eine Gute Seite wo möglichst gut beschrieben ist wie man SVN einrichtet inklusive SVN Server etc ????


----------

